# How Much?



## kkh120 (Oct 30, 2006)

I'm looking at the options of purchasing a PC and learning how to use it vrs paying a detailer to do the golf.

I know it depends on condition etc. but how much would I expect o pay to have a local detailer polish up my car?

Cheers


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

As you say, it depends on condition, and what package folks are offering. If it's just a machine polish, and you are willing to prep it etc, you could get the price as low as £150.


----------



## Moddie (May 27, 2006)

Prices in NI arent as high as the mainland, id say youd be looking at £100-150 for a full detail


----------



## kkh120 (Oct 30, 2006)

Moddie said:


> Prices in NI arent as high as the mainland, id say youd be looking at £100-150 for a full detail


Is that with me preping the car before hand?

Do you know anyone around belfast thats recommended?


----------



## martyn (Nov 28, 2005)

Thats a full detail!!

I'm just outside lisburn.....


----------



## Moddie (May 27, 2006)

kkh120 said:


> Is that with me preping the car before hand?
> 
> Do you know anyone around belfast thats recommended?


Nope thats the goin rate for a full clay deswirl interior etc.

And Martyn does an excellent jab! :thumb:


----------



## kkh120 (Oct 30, 2006)

martyn said:


> Thats a full detail!!
> 
> I'm just outside lisburn.....


Would you mind Pm'ing your number and I'll give you a call?

Cheers


----------

